# Biyang FX in Canada



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where to buy these pedals locally? I am curious about their Baby Boom Tri Reverb. 

They are priced cheap online at $70 USD but every place I see is charging +$20 shipping and I expect a possible duty hit bringing the total over $100 and for that price I can pick up a used Holy Grail.

(my apologies in advance to mhammer)


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I gather the Tri-reverb uses a trio of PT2399 chips to mimic the multiple reflections of reverb. One of the folks on the diystompbox forum had come up with a design for a reverb pedal using a pair of such chips, and it actually does a very nice job. Not Lexicon quality, but certainly much more like reverb than an analog delay. These days, you can buy those chips for [email protected] in single-unit quantities from Tayda Electronics in Thailand, so it makes production of such a pedal dirt cheap.

And no need to apologize for being interested in Biyang pedals. They may have stolen a design off me, but quite frankly it took longer to draw than it took to develop, and I can't imagine it is their biggest seller, so I'm not offended or resentful. I've seen others invest far more R&D time and money in things that got pirated to think of myself as a victim.

FWIW, Guitar Fetish carries a relabelled series of Biyang pedals, with their "house brand" on them. If you go to the effectsdatabase site, you'll see there is a very long tradition of the same designs being marketed under many different house brands. Years ago, I had a Fernandes "Funky Filter" that was actually a re-branded Mu-Tron III. I had no idea at the time.


----------

